# Gangs flaunt guns and cars on YouTube after Liverpool murder



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Not only in the USA.*

Teenage gangs in Liverpool are using the popular video-sharing website YouTube to flaunt their culture of violence and law-breaking, taunting each other, making threats, and showing off guns and cars, it emerged Friday.

The video clips have come to prominence following the murder on Wednesday of 11-year-old Rhys Jones, shot dead as he returned from football practice to his home in the well-to-do Croxteth Park area of the city. 
On Friday, clips showing the activities of two gangs from the neighbouring Norris Green and Croxteth areas were still posted up on YouTube. Several arrests have been made following the murder but police are still looking for the killer, believed to be a teenager linked to the gangs. 
In one clip, a youth can be seen pointing a gun to the camera. In another, an apparently bloodied victim is shown. 
In light of the Jones murder, viewers posting comments on the site were critical. Many reactions were threatening, filled with expletives and references to violence. 
One of the more moderate viewers wrote: "Shame on you all! An eleven year old child has been murdered, do you find that funny? Please turn in whoever did this if you know who they are." 
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=070824104740.i1pbz7e5&show_article=1


----------

